# bloating



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I am 3 days post transfer and I am so bloated i think I'm am going to pop  Ive been like this since about 3 hours after the transfer, is there anything I can do to ease it a bit...I am drinking loads of water , if I get any bigger nothing is going to fit...its all in the tummy area and really bad cramping since day 1, all being well I hope to grow a lot bigger but until that time I would love a glimpse of my feet again  xx


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Have you got any other symptoms like shortness of breath  or abdominal pain or nausea?  If yes you could have ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome. Ring your clinic before they shut for advice.  If not would contact the womans centre of your nearest hospital. Dont mean to sound dramatic but I had OHSS and it starte off with sever bloating.


Good Luck x


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

i had a donor embros transferred so i wont have had my ovaries stimulated....or would i lol?.....i just took the drugs and questioned nothing x


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

No I dont think you would have had them stimulated.  Maybe give the clinic a call just in case.  I know bloating is common after ET so maybe you're just retaining water (keep drinking loads  of it!!) Are you peeing a lot and is it normal colour ie not too dark?

Keep me informed!!
x


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

i pee constantly...it quite clear but its all the time....i know before the transer i got quite bloated but just internally...if you get what i mean....since transfer ive had cramps so bad they woke me last night and i thought it was all over...and im shattered all the time...quite moody and crying for nothing but i just put it down to the drugs...i have just emailed my clinic so fingers crossed its all just part and parcel of my reaction to it all....i had 2 8 cell day 3 embies put in and im day 4 post transfer.....xxx
clare


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Well all your symptoms sounds normal but the severe bloating and pain seem abit excessive.  I dont think the cramps should keep you awake. What drugs did they give you?  If you dont get an answer from the clinic maybe ring NHS direct or GP or hospital.  The last thing you want is to be poorly over christmas.  Are you taking paracetamol? (THis is safe) and do you feel sick?
Jane
xx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

No i dont feel sick...cant really do much nhs wise as we live in france so would have to go to emergency and get interpreter as my french aint up to the standard for explaining lol.....i am on provames 2mg and utrogestan 200mg which i have been on for 6 weeks pre transfer and now i also have 10 days worth of fraxiparin injections x


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

I suppose everyon reacts differently to drugs so would just keep a close eye on your symptoms but if you are at all unsure,get medical help as your health is more important.


i am still bloated 9 dyas after ET  but not as bad as I was.  IT took a good 6 days before I noticed a difference.  Keep drinking the water!!!

Wish you so much luck and stay in touch!  When is your test date?
xx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

my test date is the 2nd jan but i know ill test on new years eve which my doc is aware of and thinks it will be ok 2 days early as long as i have bloods done on the 2nd....because we are france and all our family is in the UK...also my sisters birthday new years eve and would be amazing to get a positive....i also go to south africa on the 4th jan for 6 weeks due to work so either way the test turns out il need a few days with my partner ...good luck to you x


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

a quick update...i spoke to my doc this morning....could not believe he replied on crimbo day...bless...he thinks all is well and normal....my boobs feel like they have bricks in them today...still slight cramping but not bloated at all today xx


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi clarabell

I had bloating for several days in my lower abdomen and today got BFP for the first time in 7 years. I had ET  DEIVF at Prague Fertility Centre on 10th Dec. My OTD is tomorrow but I couldn't wait.

Don't worry about the bloating, it could be good news. I also have had brown spotting for the last few days.

Best wishes to all

njr26


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Clarabell

What a nice doctor to contact you on christmas day and glad he put your mind at rest.  Also pleasedyour bloating has gone down!  My OTD is on weds but going to do it tomorrow as had horrendous period pain last night and some spotting. Know that could mean either way, Im going out of my mind!!!

Hope you had a good christmas
xxx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I have another 7 days of hell before i test lol.....nrj26.congrats to all the BFP   .....Good luck Janey with your test...  for a   BFP for you xxx


----------



## Aspi (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi clarabell I am on my 2ww too test is on 4th jan (like u I may test on the 2nd!!) I am feeling knackered!! Also my boobs r like bricks & tender too, v bloated & windy (Christmas lunch or too much milk?!?) I am also moody too with slight pinching cramps, like pre AF symptoms which is apparently normal, the waiting & thinking is a bummer too but lets stay positive (like all my family & partner!!) & turn into a BFP!! The nurses at my clinic have an emergency number which I have used a couple of times previously and they were great I think that they expect this a lot xx good luck & keep posting! Xx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Hi there...good luck for the 2nd/4th lol...i may test on new years eve which will be 12 days post transfer for me because i just cant wait haha...i cant even tell if my AF type pains are real or not as i had my privious periods shifted around to get the timing right...so in theory i was due a period 4 days before the transfer and i am still on all the meds so nothing is running as it would in the real world lol....please let me know how you get on and  sending  your way and to everyone else on the 2ww xx


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Just to let u know Hun that I tested a couple of days early because I was mega bloated and we got our amazing bfp! I also had twinges\cramps after transfer for a few days - so hopefully it will b good news for you! I'm still bloated now! 
Good luck Hunni xxxx


----------

